# best lighted nock for trad bows?



## fountain (Sep 4, 2009)

what lighted nock have you had the best luck with?  i tried the lumenocks last year with not so good results.  i possibly may have gotten the wrong ones for my goldtips.  i was at bps today talking with mr. joel and he likes the tracer nocks--but i really dont like the magnet part.  
i am planning on shooting 35/55 or either 55/75 gts in camo in the 35/55 or wood grain in the 55/75.  what kind of lighted nock will work the best for me out of a recurve or longbow?


----------



## Al33 (Sep 4, 2009)

I cannot recommend one but I will tell you I tried the luminocks several years ago when I ordered three of them direct from the owners of the company. They did not work that well for me so I sent an email asking for a refund and how they preferred I return them. They acted like I was lying and told me I was only the second person out of thousands to want a refund. The owner I talked to was arrogant as all get out so I decided they would never get another dollar from me even if they worked out the kinks.


----------



## Dennis (Sep 4, 2009)

Get with rodger he knows how to make them for about 2 dollars each and they work good


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Sep 4, 2009)

I have only used the luminox and I like 'em.

You have to have the exact right fit though.


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 4, 2009)

TJ!!! good as you shoot why do you need a lighted nock? D.


----------



## hogdgz (Sep 5, 2009)

TJ, I have a luminock and it has worked good out of my goldtips. Sometimes if you have a wrap on a arrow it can interfere with the luminock, just use a little sand paper to get a good contact. But you can make some homemade ones for really cheap, but I havent done it yet. Good luck


----------



## BigJim Bow (Sep 5, 2009)

I like the way that the CX lighted nocks work. They don't rely on contact points like the luminock. They have a push pull style on switch that works in and of itself without relying on shaft contact to make it light.
I haven't used them yet but plan on trying them out this year.

BigJim


----------



## TNGIRL (Sep 5, 2009)

Those are fantastic to see!!!! I had never seen luminocks before I saw Chase's last weekend and it was great at night!!!! Would have been great if we had had the coon shoot!!!!
I see you're on here Jim, hope you're doing well!!!


----------



## fountain (Sep 5, 2009)

i have made them before and it is aggrevating and you mess up more than works--or i do anyways.  i had the lumenocks last year and shot some hogs with it only to have it go off when it hit and then come out both times and the third time i lost it in the leaves.  we have one to fit the ultralight entrada shatfts and it also says for traditional xt--dont remember what we had cause i did not buy them.  daddy said they were for gold tips so i tore into them and put one in mine and one in his.  
big jim have you tried one of them in a gold tip yet?  i wonder if the cx and gold tip are the same diameter?  if they work in the gt shafts then that is great.  i have gotta find something pretty quick.
i plan to video some this year and it will look great on camera and you never know when it may help find an arrow or animal.


----------



## frankwright (Sep 5, 2009)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=361390&highlight=lighted+nocks

I have had the best luck with making them like this. They are a little more trouble to turn off but usually always work.
When I glued them like on youtube, I screwed up as many as I succeeded with.


----------



## GeorgiaHunter (Sep 5, 2009)

I have started useing the CX lighted nocks and love them, I agree with Big Jim I think the way they work is simple. They will fit a standard 5/16 carbon arrow and come with some plastic shims to adapt to other brands with a bigger inside diameter. I do not know how they will work on Beman or other brands though.


----------



## bobman (Sep 5, 2009)

lighted nocks?? kind of goes against the whole point and idea of traditional archery doesn't it?


----------



## RogerB (Sep 6, 2009)

I build mine like the the demo in frankwright's post. The only way to really mess one up is to use too much glue. That you do like the demo on utube. The way I fit mine is build the nock first, turn it on, and use it to push the short piece of dowel down the shaft, I then pull it out and glue it in place, (actually I don't use a piece of dowel, I use a short piece of nock, that way they fit perfect)
My son bought lumenocks, first thing he shot, it poped out and went out. The owners/makers may talk like they have no problems with them, but I have talked to lots of people that have.

Since they only turn on after the shot is loosed, and only aid in arrow (and possibley game retrievel) and knowing shot placement in low light conditions, I really don't see how they go against trad archery, but to each his own. They are absolutely no aid to hunting or shooting.
The ones I have built ALWAYS work


----------

